# Rug cleaning for sensitive paws?



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I want to clean my rugs but am worried about Gunner's paws.
I have some area rugs that need some odor removal. 
They don't stink that bad but could use a freshening. A spring cleaning so to speak.

I can't use perfumed carpet powders since Gunner had a bad reaction to Carpet Fresh. Even though I vacuumed it up, he started licking his paws (in between the pads) and they became red and inflamed. So I don't want to use anything perfumed or scented too much.

I was thinking just some plain old baking soda. What do you think?
Any other suggestions come to mind?


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

baking soda would work grear


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply benjamin1. 

I guess the baking soda will have to do.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Actually, I have known dogs to get a bit of an irritation
with baking soda, too. 

Maybe corn meal or corn starch? If you can't out right
launder the rugs. I have a couple I toss in the wash but
I realize that's not an option for everyone.

We bought a carpet cleaning machine that works great,
but a MUCH more expensive option, I know!!

:apple:


----------



## Nancy Glenn (Apr 28, 2011)

I have used baking soda to help clean rugs before and it worked great. Our pets didn't have any issues with it. I wonder if there are some professional services out there that have any ideas on what you could use...especially if the stuff on store shelves is causing issues.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

baking soda. a water/vinegar mixture. You can even use Apple Cider Vinegar and it will still do the job.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I HATE those perfumed carpet powders - I have asthma and allergies and the guy cleaning at work was using them. I'd walk in the door and my nose would immediately start to itch. I had to tell him to stop using them. 

Are you more concerned with spots or odor? I've had great luck with Nature's Miracle for odor and it works on some spots too, the doggy kind. I have my carpets professionally steam cleaned once or twice a year, and they can deodorize them at the same time. It's not that expensive and they do a far superior job to what I can accomplish with my Bissell carpet cleaner. It's fine for puke or diarrhea where you really need it dealt with RIGHT NOW, but that's about it. Stanley Steemer takes less than an hour and a half to do the living room, dining room, and master bedroom, and they move all the furniture out of the way and put it back too.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay, I got some answers. 

And it's much appreciated. 

I did use the baking soda and I haven't seen a reaction. *knock on wood*
The smaller rugs I put in the wash. But the large area rugs are about 8x6 so no washing machine for them. 
I'd rather shampoo them but am afraid of any perfumes in the cleaners. Which is why I used the baking soda. They're not dirty, just have that dog smell (wonder where that comes from ). 

I only know of the Carpet Fresh reaction so I don't know if anything else will bother him. 

Apple Cider Vinegar? How do you do that, mop it into the rug?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I HATE those perfumed carpet powders - I have asthma and allergies and the guy cleaning at work was using them. I'd walk in the door and my nose would immediately start to itch. I had to tell him to stop using them.
> 
> Are you more concerned with spots or odor? I've had great luck with Nature's Miracle for odor and it works on some spots too, the doggy kind. I have my carpets professionally steam cleaned once or twice a year, and they can deodorize them at the same time. It's not that expensive and they do a far superior job to what I can accomplish with my Bissell carpet cleaner. It's fine for puke or diarrhea where you really need it dealt with RIGHT NOW, but that's about it. Stanley Steemer takes less than an hour and a half to do the living room, dining room, and master bedroom, and they move all the furniture out of the way and put it back too.


I used to love using the Carpet Fresh (prior to having Gunner). No allergies or anything here and I loved the way the house would smell after using it.

There's no spots. At least not that I know of since they're patterned.










And they're not THAT stinky, just dog stinky if you know what I mean. 
Does Natures Miracle make a carpet cleaner?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nature's Miracle is for use on carpet. Whenever I've had a new puppy in the house I'd buy it by the gallon! There are other brands too - Simple Solution, and I think there's one called Out. When I've used my Bissell to spot clean smaller areas I've just dumped a bunch of Nature's Miracle into the water and soap solution. You can even add it to your laundry if you've got stinky pet beds to wash.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Nature's Miracle is for use on carpet. Whenever I've had a new puppy in the house I'd buy it by the gallon! There are other brands too - Simple Solution, and I think there's one called Out. When I've used my Bissell to spot clean smaller areas I've just dumped a bunch of Nature's Miracle into the water and soap solution. You can even add it to your laundry if you've got stinky pet beds to wash.


Oh, I just always used it for spot cleaning. I had an elderly cat who threw up a LOT! 
I think I might still have some somewhere. I'll have to look. 

Thanks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Yay, I got some answers.
> 
> And it's much appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
with the apple cider vinegar you just mix in about a tablespon with about 1.5 cups water in a spray bottle and mist the area like you would if you were using febreeze. The vinegar part helps kill the odor and the apple cider part leaves a nice scent. 

You could also try Nature's Miracle (petsmart and/or petco would have it) or OUT from walmart which i've heard good things about but havent tried myself yet.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> with the apple cider vinegar you just mix in about a tablespon with about 1.5 cups water in a spray bottle and mist the area like you would if you were using febreeze. The vinegar part helps kill the odor and the apple cider part leaves a nice scent.


Ooh, I like that. I love the smell of apple cider. I bet that would smell sweeeeet! 
Thanks, I am going to pick up some this weekend.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDGunner said:


> Yay, I got some answers.


Next time just bump up your thread with this guy:












:rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Ooh, I like that. I love the smell of apple cider. I bet that would smell sweeeeet!
> Thanks, I am going to pick up some this weekend.


 
and! if you boil some cinnamon sticks while you're spraying the mist.... it will kinda smell like christmas! lol. we used the apple cider vinegar mix A LOT in our apartment. It was pleasant. Didnt care for that pickled smell in the apartment while the vinegar dried.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Next time just bump up your thread with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I had already used the baking soda so I didn't give it another though. And I wouldn't have even mentioned it had it not been for the "tired of people" thread. 
I'm glad you guys commented though. I got some great ideas. 
Thanks!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> and! if you boil some cinnamon sticks while you're spraying the mist.... it will kinda smell like christmas! lol. we used the apple cider vinegar mix A LOT in our apartment. It was pleasant. Didnt care for that pickled smell in the apartment while the vinegar dried.


Ooh, another great idea. With it being spring and the windows open, that's an excellent idea to freshen the house.
I hate the smell of vinegar. So the cinnamon sticks idea sounds great.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Ooh, another great idea. With it being spring and the windows open, that's an excellent idea to freshen the house.
> I hate the smell of vinegar. So the cinnamon sticks idea sounds great.


 
yup. when we finally get to maryland and we're settled, i fully intend on buying a good amount of cinnamon sticks. always a nice scent! AND cinnamon stick tea is pretty yummy too! I think i might go make some coffee and stick a cinnamon stick in there.... that sounds so good right now!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, stupid question (suzy homemaker I'm not). Where in the grocery store do you find cinnamon sticks? The spices area maybe?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Ok, stupid question (suzy homemaker I'm not). Where in the grocery store do you find cinnamon sticks? The spices area maybe?


 
usually. Beware though! some stores dont carry cinnamon sticks. I havent been able to find them out here at all. I actually have to have my mom buy some back home and send them out.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep, cinnamon is a spice.  A good sized supermarket should have them, but a little grocery store may not. You can order online at many places, including Penzeys: Penzeys Spices Home Page

This is what they look like:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I figured a larger grocery chain might have them. If not, I'll order them.
Thanks for the link.

I really want them too. I love the smell of cinnamon!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

heres a couple other sites you can check out too... 

C-D

Cinnamon Sticks 2.5 Inches - Also Known As Whole Stick Cinnamon - My Spice Sage

i cant wait to order from spicebarn! they have a bunch of spices i'd like to get!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Great!!! Now I am craving a Cinnabon!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My husband is really allergic to any kind of perfumey smelly stuff, so I have the carpets steam cleaned only- no shampoo. And I have a steam cleaner to do the flooring without carpet. It really does make the house smell better even without adding any odor


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What about using this stuff:
Odor eliminator PureAyre eliminates cat, pet, smoke, skunk, cigars, gasoline, cooking and musty odors.

Works great for odor elimination, and very gentle/natural. It is "food grade" and you can even use it directly on the dog to get rid of odors. I use it in my sugar gliders' cage as it is one of the few things that is really safe for them.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I picked up some apple cider vinegar and cinnamon sticks yesterday.
They did have the cinnamon sticks in the grocery store in the spice section.

Gunner went to work with my husband today, so I will be able to clean the rugs good without him walking or laying on them while they dry.

I have a roast in the crockpot, so I imagine my house will be smelling like apple/cinnamon/roast beef.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG! My house smells SOOOOO good! I am seriously craving a Cinnabon now. 
Once the cinnamon sticks cool in the water, I'm going to spritz that on the rugs too.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> OMG! My house smells SOOOOO good! I am seriously craving a Cinnabon now.
> Once the cinnamon sticks cool in the water, I'm going to spritz that on the rugs too.


Did you just boil cinnamon sticks in water? Throw some in a pot? or is there some formula?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

asja said:


> Did you just boil cinnamon sticks in water? Throw some in a pot? or is there some formula?


I just put them in a pot of water and boiled them for awhile. Maybe 20 minutes or so. I only put two sticks in and the house is smelling yummy!


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I just put them in a pot of water and boiled them for awhile. Maybe 20 minutes or so. I only put two sticks in and the house is smelling yummy!


It sounds fabulous. I must try that soon! I love cinnamon.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

asja said:


> It sounds fabulous. I must try that soon! I love cinnamon.


It smells SO good in here. I used to have those plugin apple/cinnamon air fresheners, but they don't last that long. They smell nice for a few days, but then nothing.

After it cooled, I put it in a spray bottle and spritzed the rugs. 
Disclaimer: don't spray it if you have light carpets since it's brown water. I have dark brown patterned rugs, so it won't show.

I don't even smell the vinegar now either.


----------



## Carl79 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello I am a new member here and I find this thread very interesting. I happened to have some cinnamon sticks here and tried what you did, I agree now the house smells awesome.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys, here are a few of my suggestions I picked up when I had Eng. Bulldogs...talk about stinky dogs!!! 

Baking Soda is a natural deoderizer and does the same job as the carpet deoderizers, without the perfumes. Sprinkle it on, the longer you can let is sit (overnight is best) the more effective it will be.

Fill a spray bottle with 1/2 water & 1/2 vinegar and completely saturate the rug with it. If you can get the rug outside, even better because then you can spray the bottom part too. I have used this on couch cushions while potty training my kids, and on different rugs when potty training puppies. I did this a couple times on a rug that had direct sunlight hitting it for hours a day (which made the pee stain smell...drove me crazy!)..anyways, did this a couple times and soon I could be on my hands and knees, sniffing the rug and not smelling where the pee had been. The vinegar smell really does not last long! 

I got a carpet shampooer from Walmart. BEST $150 I ever spent (especially when one of the kids gets sick off of red kool-aid during the middle of the night...on white carpets!). Fill the compartment 1/2 or 3/4 of the way with hot water, and add vinegear to the fill line and use as normal. I haven't tried this one yet, but will be soon!

These are just a few things I learned while owning 2 bulldogs in the middle of winter...so I couldn't just open the windows to air out the house! And those dogs toot...and if they have a yeast problem, Woooheee!!!, talk about the smell.


----------

